# BP is not even close to finished!



## reefmutt (Jan 12, 2011)

A buddy sent some pictures to me - he used to be a worker on the beaches and he said the crew he was on left behind a bunch of oil because they were told to!

I'll post them up in a minute and make a link to them.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/reefmutt-14250/albums/bp-ain-t-finished/


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

thats just what they are finding above the sand. a buddy of mine is an attorney for the state and they are running samples on tarmats that they have located buried 2 feet under the sand in perdido and gulf shores. some of these mats are over 200 yards long.


----------



## reefmutt (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, I heard that too. Unfortunately, BP will pull out and dispute the oil being theirs and tie things up in the courts for years. They are already saying that in Perdido.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

reefmutt said:


> A buddy sent some pictures to me - he used to be a worker on the beaches and he said the crew he was on left behind a bunch of oil because they were told to!
> 
> I'll post them up in a minute and make a link to them.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/reefmutt-14250/albums/bp-ain-t-finished/


 
They had no intentions of making it right in the first place. It is all a coverup with the Gov't in on the scam. The Gov't had no business putting anyone incharge of distributing the settlement money, but they did so because they wanted to skim off the top and clog up the system with beauracracy.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> They had no intentions of making it right in the first place. It is all a coverup with the Gov't in on the scam. The Gov't had no business putting anyone incharge of distributing the settlement money, but they did so because they wanted to skim off the top and clog up the system with beauracracy.


:thumbsup: That's exactly right. Everything BP and the Gov't has done since the explosion has been a dog and pony show to try and make people believe they have done something. I don't know how bad things will be in the years to come, but I do know that there is oil in the sand and on the bottom of the gulf that was not there before the explosion.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I am sure I am with 95% of the people who live on the Gulf Coast when I say, I am not suprised.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I would be the last person on earth to defend BP but, where did these tar mats come from? The oil that washed up on the beach was cleaned up pretty quick by those guys working the beach this summer. They may not have gotten all of it but they got most of it by far.

I have seen tarballs on the beach all my life, where did they come from?

My opinion, make them pay dearly for the mess they made but get them out of here so the tourists and their $$$ come back.

j/s


----------



## reefmutt (Jan 12, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> I would be the last person on earth to defend BP but, where did these tar mats come from? The oil that washed up on the beach was cleaned up pretty quick by those guys working the beach this summer. They may not have gotten all of it but they got most of it by far.
> 
> I have seen tarballs on the beach all my life, where did they come from?
> 
> ...


I was told that the oil came in and settled against and between the sandbars. The tar balls you speak of are the ones that break off the tarmats and float in occassionally.

Plus, have you all seen these articles?


http://www.sott.net/articles/show/225051-67-Dead-Dolphins-Wash-Ashore-Gulf-Coast


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

So you are telling me it leached uphill to the sand on the beach and then buried itself under 2' of sand??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If you look at pictures of who was spraying dispersant s it was mostly the us coast guard good job big brother:thumbsup:


----------



## reefmutt (Jan 12, 2011)

Instant Karma said:


> So you are telling me it leached uphill to the sand on the beach and then buried itself under 2' of sand??


What I understand is that the pieces break off the tarmat and the smaller pieces float up or are churned up by the wave action and come in with the natural tidal action.

I have seen days where you can lose 30 feet or more of beach and have it back again the next tide. So the oil (in it's solid state - tarballs, tarmats) pieces break off, float up and move over the sandbars and yes, come ashore with the tide.

I understand that the contractors will be attempting to clean up one of the mats with a big excavator from the shore starting Tuesday morning. Should be quite a spectacle. I'm familiar with those machines and the tides - they need to time it right or that big machine will be underwater in no time!


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

this just saddens me to hear about all of this... but their judgement will come one day if the courts dont burn their asses for what has happened before they get it ... i just keep praying every day that this all gets sorted out some how or another


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

I hate to see it but I would like them to stop spraying that poison in the gulf. Unfortunately that's a big part of their cleanup. More clean up means more dispersant. At this point it's a loose/loose situation.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I'm curious, where did you see they were still putting dispersants into the Gulf?


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

It is very sad, and I do not stand alone. We are getting smoke blown up our butt. Its going to take a hell of a lot longer than just afew years. Those of us who live here and fish or go to the beach. WE know that we are in trouble. Our own govt has thrown us under the bus.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Lil Curve said:


> It is very sad, and I do not stand alone. We are getting smoke blown up our butt. Its going to take a hell of a lot longer than just afew years. Those of us who live here and fish or go to the beach. WE know that we are in trouble. Our own govt has thrown us under the bus.


That really answers my question!


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Cat hunter although they look like coastguard planes and vessels they are not.That picture of the plane spraying in fact belongs to a company called Clean Gulf.Not sure witch company owns the utility vessel.I spent 90 days at gound zero skimming oil after the explosion,I was one of the first vessels on site after it sank.not to say that the coasties were not spraying cause they were,but Clean Gulf and thier affiliates were responsible for most of the spraying .I witnessed it first hand.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ahh appreciate clearing that up:thumbsup:


----------



## reefmutt (Jan 12, 2011)

*Official Website that shows where the oil is*

A buddy sent this link to me:

http://gomex.erma.noaa.gov/erma.html#x=-87.45057&y=30.29428&z=14&layers=5723+15024

He said to go there and in the "find" box type "tarmats" and it will load the tarmat locations. You can zoom into the Pensacola / Orange Beach area and see how many there are!

They are not talking about these publically! He said they are only going after a small one on Perdido in front of Eden Condos and ignoring the others some just a couple hundred yards away. Go there and see it for yourself.

​ 
​


----------



## reefmutt (Jan 12, 2011)

*Pictures from Perdido!*

My grandson and I went out to Perdido and he took these. He sized them to fit here and emailed them to me to put up.

We saw a small crew of workers digging in the sand just west of the public access # 2 and we stopped to talk to them.

They were pretty helpful and showed us what tar patties were, how to tell if it was really oil. They said they had uncovered a "oil mat" that was real big and it was just under the sand. While my grandson took the pictures he put a quarter on the oil so that they could tell just how big the stuff was when they documented it. He said that they take pictures of everything they find - just in case although they have been told not to.

One of the guys told me that he was mad because they were told by BP and the big contractor in charge (the one that owes their sub contractors about $ 680 million in MS and LA) to leave allot of stuff behind so that they could get off the beaches in time for springbreak. he said there was tons, and tons of this stuff on the public beaches and even more in the parks!

So there it is folks - all about the money! Don't worry about our health or dying baby dolphins as long as we get them tourist bucks!







 






 






 
Folks, it's time we got up and did something about what BP is leaving behind. I talk to anyone who will listen and when I hear about toxic blobs and dying dolphins within miles of our homes it really worries the stew out of me.

Some of the people who are interviewed have the nerve to speculate if the blob (never seen before toxic goo) and dolphins dying at 10x the normal rate (never seen before either) are somehow related to the oil spill (also nothing we've seen on this scale before) not to mention the Corexit posion they sprayed underwater and from boats in the area are somehow related! ya think?!

Time to wake up and realize that our area is being destroyed by the oil and people who are willingly covering it up!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

No one has an issue starting up an SUV, or supporting the use of petroleum products but can instantly complain over the tar mat balls whatever. Look if BP, Anadarko, Halliburton or 20 of the other contractors knew it was going to seep and explode then they would have removed everyone from the dang platform. It was an accident, it was a mile below your feet in the ocean/gulf. If they had a wand and could have wisped it over the well bore and said please shut, it would have happened. Thousands of wells have been drilled not in USA but the World in DEEPER waters. Just wait till our dependancy has us drive a Venezuelan Tanker into a port with no wave action and wreck spilling on the surface Millions of barrels of heavy crude, thats a disaster. The gulf is working, the oil around yes, but its in clumps, its not fluid. take a bag out and pick it up. Im sure your abilities of removal are superior to the hands BP has hired. You know we had a hurricane called IVAN... it destroyed the entire beach, upland rivers and many miles of coastline. Less than 11 people died, and yet the distruction was far greater to our daily life than the accident in the gulf. I dive the gulf, I see whats around, and its gonna be hard to steer me to think differently from what Ive seen. Tar balls on the beach, sure, I stepped in 2-3 the other day at Navarre. I washed my feet when I got home and went to bed. I saw more fish DEAD and FLOATING when Katrina came through and inundated the fresh water regions of LA. MILLIONS of bloated fish.... saw with my own eyes, smelled with my big ol nose, no one complained over those dead, but oin the news right off the bat.... this Lady with a strong English whatever accent.... The First victim, a Northern Gannet, covered in oil barely alive...... Ahhh shut up, Chicken factories kill BILLIONS A DAY! She would be out of breath within 30 seconds in a plant! I hate to see animals die but give it a rest! Ive seen porpoises and sharks dead on the beach.... no one every called CNN before the accident! CNN come to Bayou Tahar and count menhayden.... 

I hate the leak wasnt plugged. Beyond a 50 million dollar BOP, what else can ya do... I can assure you it was the best made with harder than Tungston shears able to cut a drill collar like a knife in butter... but it failed.... MOVE ON!

No one drives down 98 looking for possums and armodillos laying onthe side of the road, but lets go take apic of a dead seagull! How about photograph the hundreds of illegal dead red snapper we have to throw back each trip out. So much to live for, dude unless your going to build a thatch hut and walk to garden and pick herbs to fill your woven baskets and cook over a fire pit, you efforts are only going to be your own... its 2011.... your engulfed in petroleum products. Everything you do has some byproduct of petroleum in it. Go look up next time your at the beach, the beautiful blue skies, kite tails rippling inthe winds off the gulf and the sound of kids playing. Leave the Negative at home. If you want to pursue the BP and the ecological damages of the accident, Im sure there are many firms who would hire you. Your enthusiam for our safety and enviroment show you desire to be someone who cares. We all do, but its way too big, and the better thing is to go down Davis Hwy and pick up the trash people toss out without recourse daily, thats making an impression on the people!

The Crude is natural, it will hide or go away. It may take years but we all will move on. Lets just look at it this way, BP could shut down its refineries ONE day... the USA would scream. We are too dependant on petroleum. I know people were directly affected by the accident. They should be compensated. I lay half the blame of the loss of revenue to the City of Pensacola, the County of Escambia and Santa Rosa and the State of Florida. The Media and those entities shut down Pensacola. Someone chime in here, How many days was it before a slick found the beaches??? How long did that last, 1-2 days?? If its 20 foot breakers, are you going to get inthe water, no matter what color Bob left the Flag at? No your going to use judgement and stay out of the water. If a 500 foot square floating mass of crude oil was in front of you.... would you jump into it, no you would use judgement and stay away....You eat more chemicals in Restuarant foods than the Gulf give you today. Drink 10 mile creek water.. NOT... but we have to give and take a lot to satisfy our greed. I know people will hate my rant but its my opinion. No facts from some scientific study but if today oil comes ashore, Im not going to the beach and swim. When the Entities shut it all down MONTHS.... ahead that killed the economy. The authorities caused the problems. It all falls back to BP though trying to better your life! Yeah they make money, billions for quaterly earnings....they take all the risks the returns will always be greater than a 2% CD for 60 months!

Oh well.. my opinion.. dumb or how ever you see it thats how I feel. Move on!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

BOHUNTER1 said:


> No one has an issue starting up an SUV, or supporting the use of petroleum products but can instantly complain over the tar mat balls whatever. Look if BP, Anadarko, Halliburton or 20 of the other contractors knew it was going to seep and explode then they would have removed everyone from the dang platform. It was an accident, it was a mile below your feet in the ocean/gulf. If they had a wand and could have wisped it over the well bore and said please shut, it would have happened. Thousands of wells have been drilled not in USA but the World in DEEPER waters. Just wait till our dependancy has us drive a Venezuelan Tanker into a port with no wave action and wreck spilling on the surface Millions of barrels of heavy crude, thats a disaster. The gulf is working, the oil around yes, but its in clumps, its not fluid. take a bag out and pick it up. Im sure your abilities of removal are superior to the hands BP has hired. You know we had a hurricane called IVAN... it destroyed the entire beach, upland rivers and many miles of coastline. Less than 11 people died, and yet the distruction was far greater to our daily life than the accident in the gulf. I dive the gulf, I see whats around, and its gonna be hard to steer me to think differently from what Ive seen. Tar balls on the beach, sure, I stepped in 2-3 the other day at Navarre. I washed my feet when I got home and went to bed. I saw more fish DEAD and FLOATING when Katrina came through and inundated the fresh water regions of LA. MILLIONS of bloated fish.... saw with my own eyes, smelled with my big ol nose, no one complained over those dead, but oin the news right off the bat.... this Lady with a strong English whatever accent.... The First victim, a Northern Gannet, covered in oil barely alive...... Ahhh shut up, Chicken factories kill BILLIONS A DAY! She would be out of breath within 30 seconds in a plant! I hate to see animals die but give it a rest! Ive seen porpoises and sharks dead on the beach.... no one every called CNN before the accident! CNN come to Bayou Tahar and count menhayden....
> 
> I hate the leak wasnt plugged. Beyond a 50 million dollar BOP, what else can ya do... I can assure you it was the best made with harder than Tungston shears able to cut a drill collar like a knife in butter... but it failed.... MOVE ON!
> 
> ...


+1 +1 Great post I feel the same :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes sir, very well put my friend ,I too agree with ya!


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

If I remember correctly, concerning the spraying of dispersant, the EPA only permitted a certain radius from the well head, something like 30-60 nm I think. I'm pretty sure there wasn't a cart blanc spraying permit allowed to go on. That could possibly be an issue in the future.
What really concerns me is the federal governments absolute silence on anything. They are supposed to be there to protect and represent us. They have the power to have the full backing of the scientific community behind them, and have the "bully pulpit" to find out real answers. Absolutely fucking silent. 

We all have opinions. We all are on the water and see different things from our different sets of eyes. I hope I'm wrong, but I think the tar balls may be chump change when compared to the unknown, or hidden data of what happens to the whole bio chain. It may be too early to tell, or maybe dieing dolphins are our canary's in the mine. Again, why hasn't the govt, at least said the simple words, "we dont know, it too early to tell" Not a flipping peep.............

Another thing...last I heard, the BOP was still under lock and key, no one has inspected or tested it. Another major piece of the puzzle that remains silent. 

It would be kinda cool, ten years from now to come back and look at our posts...kinda like a time capsule, and to see the real out come.
Mabey Google will save all this!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

My opinion on the dying dolphins. They are mammels and are inhailing the algie bloom materials and getting lung infections. Just like happens every year without all the news hype. Yes maybe the BP spill has made this years bloom worse. We could also have a severe red tide.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

once again you are forgetting you live in America home of the attorneys, and in America if you are involved in a accident faulty or not some one has to pay the bill, if your driving down the road 2 miles over the speed limit one beer in your system and a child steps out in the road and u hit and kill him, you will pay the ultimate price for taking a life accident or not. lets not for get this or big corporations will walk all over us..Don't stand up for corrupted corporations or your no better then the are check out this video of whats these oil junkys are doing over seas. Now if you want this crap happing here just keep standing up for these people and see what happens


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I can promise you SHELL and CHEVRON are the BEST at Safety you will ever work for or with.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

no doubt there workers may be safe............
If that video is true, I guess its, screw, the rest


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

deleted


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Lessons learned from the largest oil spills in history. 

http://articles.cnn.com/2010-06-04/...icks-oil-spill-rigs-and-pipelines?_s=PM:WORLD


Spain's "coast of death" oil spill 8 years later.

http://articles.cnn.com/2010-05-09/...ll-heavy-fuel-oil-spanish-coast/2?_s=PM:WORLD


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If any of you have netflix you should check out the documentary called The Spill its pretty informative


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

BP has nearly ruined the gulf coast. They will never see bussiness from me again.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Matt09 said:


> BP has nearly ruined the gulf coast. They will never see bussiness from me again.


You are not hurting BP one bit by not buying Gas from there stations. The person you are hurting is the local owner of that BP station. Watch a gas truck some day they all come from a local fill station and go to several different stations with the same truck. When gas comes in to the fill stations they unload from barges or unnamed trucks into a single tank. :thumbup:


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Sealark +1 I don't think that hurting local small business owners is the right choice here either. It's funny how some people think that is the right course of action.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

Sealark +1 also.It is sad how misinformed people are.You are exactly right the owners of most of these stores are hurting from the spill and the economy just like you and I!Ron if you have a chance please give me a call .850 232 6730 Capt. Douglas


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout (Dec 28, 2010)

Only the people who work in the oil/gas industry are so outspoken and confident that there is no problems...and defend BP always trying to prove people wrong. 
Why? Because they want to drill/explore etc.., bitch about their field taking a hit with the moratorium...screw ALL the other folks that are, probably triple in size to whats in the oil field, who have lost their jobs or livelihoods for the same amount of time.

I understand that we all need help, but when you compare "Ixtoc-1, natural leaking" other bs or try to accuse people of being hypocrites because they use petroleum products and get gas and that everything in the gulf is okay other than the"moratorium needs lifting" is selfish....If you loved our waters, and are even from the gulf coast then I doubt you would be so eager to defend BP/Spill when it comes to the unknowns such as damage to to fish eggs/fry ,shellfish etc.. it's obvious who works out there and who doesn't ...But rest assured you folks are not the only ones that rely on the GOM for your paycheck.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

I love our coast, our waters, and the quality of life that I am able to live due to the oil industry. I have worked in the oil field, on charter boats, and my family operated local tackle shops and charter boats. I am not going to defend BP for their wrongdoings, but I will defend the industry as a whole.


----------



## reefmutt (Jan 12, 2011)

*SeaSpray Condos*

I'm asking everyone I know to send me photos and videos of any of the stuff washing up on our shores and I'll keep putting them here for as long as it takes to keep people accountable for the cleanup!

This lady sent this to me this morning that she took on her daily walk along the beach. She lives in Seaspray and said these were washing up all over the place. She called the Coast Guard to report it and they were supposed to send someone out.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

I do not defend BP in any way,and yes I do work in the oil field.I also worked in the charter industery here in Pensacola for 16 years as a deckhand and a captain.I grew up on the beach surfing, I love to fish and dive every chance I get,my family were all either comercial fishermen or boat captains right here.It is very unfortunate as to what happened for all of us! All I am saying is by not buying gas from a BP station you hurt the individual owner .It wasn't his fault as to what happened.Rather than bicker back and forth between each other we should come together as a team and help to fix what has been done .So reguardless weather or not I work in the oilfield or work in the drycleaners on the corner or the BP station up the street this is our home all of our homes.I don't like to see my backyard ruined any more than you do !


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

And furthermore I have not tried to prove people wrong just state the facts that I know.The pictures that were posted on page one of the plane and boat spraying are not Coast Guard as stated.Yes coast guard did spray but that's not them.Just like the other post that said they were still spraying ,they're not.Just trying to share what I know so others will be informed rather than talking out thier [email protected]@. I do not feel that everything in the gulf is okay,and could care less if you think I do!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

WTF, I never worked in the oil industry. I am just telling it like i see it from living here for over 35 years. Also being on and under the waters of the gulf for 55 years.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I work or am seeking work in the onshore oilfields. I also dive and I go to the beach and I have some common sense. We all know that raw crude and gas bellowing into the water, surfacing into our atmosphere is not good. I should say its not as good as the quality of air we breathe without the gasses and crude surfacing. Did BP cause this, well they are majority holder and yes it falls to BP. Do I work for or with or sleep with any BP employees or Corporate, NO. Once you have an accident, tada, its reality! If you lost your arm trying to save your wedding ring at the local Strip club toilet, well face reality, your wife is gonna know! What can we do... we can sit back and dwell over it for years and years on end or, like any Natural Disaster, we repair, pick up and start tomorrow out with a new positive look. Some of you think its the end of the WORLD. Tar balls from a tar mat, if you saw 5 and picked up 5 the tomorrow in that spot you will see ZERO and you just cleaned up that part of the beach I didnt. 

Oil on the beach and Oil on the beach is different. You had oil in your hands, if it was a barrel of oil on your hands its way different. But Media like the dramatic the BEACHES are covered in oil and birds are suffering. Well the old man on cervantes under the vidock is covered in filth and suffereing too but no one will come to his aid. Rather they spend countless dollars protecting a bird. When you catch a fish and throw him into a cooler do you hold that fish and tell him it will be fine, you will not die in vain. Hell no, its friggin food! Let a sea gull, one of billions at the SRC landfill become covered in oil, call out the Army. Spend a million bucks on that sucker. While the old man still awaits help or some form of assistance under the vidoc. 

Ask yourself today, WHY IS FUEL SO HIGH.....

Because our dependency on petroleum has become so great we can not manufacture, eat or breathe without some by product of crude oil and natural gas. The other issue of the cost is we Import millions of barrels daily to support our habits. Now we depend on others to take care of us, that my friend is bad news! When you depend on others its just a matter of time before they can control you. Without deep water drilling we will remain a puppet. Without the movements in onshore drilling we will remain a puppet. So how do we get the strings cut.... Find a way to lower the consumption of crude products. COMMON SENSE!

Should we run out on the beach call WEAR TV3 and video the oil collections or the new discoveries you found. Nope, what we should do is support any clean up of the tar balls, get commercial fishermen back in business, and round up millions of tourist to stimulate the economy right here on the panhandle. If you continue to hollar SHARK you will continue to be part of the problem that keeps them away. Show pictures of hundreds of shells laying around, show some winter skin burning to be tan, positive thinking creates positive outcome!

Gloom and doom I could care less to read. Go to CNN with that, they have pages of BS and nothing telling us Susie Q won the 5th grade spelling B contest. We are loosing focus on priorities when Lindsey Loser Lohan and Charlie Junky Sheen rule the head lines. I wanna hear about CLAY-DOH spearing a 100lb Amberjack and getting his ass whooped in the process!

THATS NEWS!

STEVE


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the kinda news I want to hear as well!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post Steve!


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout (Dec 28, 2010)

BOHUNTER1 said:


> I work or am seeking work in the onshore oilfields. I also dive and I go to the beach and I have some common sense. We all know that raw crude and gas bellowing into the water, surfacing into our atmosphere is not good. I should say its not as good as the quality of air we breathe without the gasses and crude surfacing. Did BP cause this, well they are majority holder and yes it falls to BP. Do I work for or with or sleep with any BP employees or Corporate, NO. Once you have an accident, tada, its reality! If you lost your arm trying to save your wedding ring at the local Strip club toilet, well face reality, your wife is gonna know! What can we do... we can sit back and dwell over it for years and years on end or, like any Natural Disaster, we repair, pick up and start tomorrow out with a new positive look. Some of you think its the end of the WORLD. Tar balls from a tar mat, if you saw 5 and picked up 5 the tomorrow in that spot you will see ZERO and you just cleaned up that part of the beach I didnt.
> 
> Oil on the beach and Oil on the beach is different. You had oil in your hands, if it was a barrel of oil on your hands its way different. But Media like the dramatic the BEACHES are covered in oil and birds are suffering. Well the old man on cervantes under the vidock is covered in filth and suffereing too but no one will come to his aid. Rather they spend countless dollars protecting a bird. When you catch a fish and throw him into a cooler do you hold that fish and tell him it will be fine, you will not die in vain. Hell no, its friggin food! Let a sea gull, one of billions at the SRC landfill become covered in oil, call out the Army. Spend a million bucks on that sucker. While the old man still awaits help or some form of assistance under the vidoc.
> 
> ...


BH, Your example using a transient, whom most likely by choice, lives under the vidoc for a free ride and is probably offered more work than most active job seekers is a pretty bland example....Lets try this one, a young waiter at a beach grill gets engaged in early 2010, he plans to have a beach wedding in July...Sadly due to the "leak" the young man his wife to be postpone the beach wedding, the one she has always dreamed of, until spring of 2011 in hopes it will all be over, oil well capped and cleaned up...In a rotten twist the young lady is killed in a auto accident a week after the original wedding date was planned when she may have been on her honeymoon far and away from this place. Had the "leak" never happened she may be here today, just as many others lives were affected by the BP disaster...There is no way to tell, fact is:

BP has taken days,weeks,months from ALL of us!! we cannot get them back and if it didn't cost you anything in loss ...It for dam sure has cost everyone on the Gulf Coast "days of their lives" that they can never get back. Noone can say what kind of year, 2010, would have been.. had it been a normal year....we were on an economic spike coming out of a recession when it all happened, now the cocksuckers at BP are going to deny up to 80% of claims for any BS reason they can find....Spare me Sealark , you are the one exception to the rule, why exactly did you get a claim anyways? :whistling: I can list hundreds of people with claim issues that all have legit claims, not that anyone living here should have to prove anything for the sacrifices of time WE ALL made last year..Time we can never get back.

You have made "dum seagull" comments throughout this whole event, you act as if us locals are idiots and have no knowledge of the wildlife affected...ofcourse your humanity logic has you spending most your time under the vidocs so let me tell you ....Ospreys, storm petrels, gannets, shearwaters, scoters, brown pelicans, willets, black skimmers, herring gulls, bonapartes gulls, and the countless other hundreds of shorebirds, pelagic species of brids, waterfowl and of course your favorite landfill lubber the one and ONLY "Laughing Gulls" are all getting a chuckle out of that BS.:thumbsup:

I have NEVER been opposed to offshore drilling before minus of the coast of Florida, why? Because working on commercial fishing boats for many of my younger years showed me that I love to see the sky full of stars with no lights from rigs hindering my view...Yeah I would gladly pay 5$ a gallon before they drill my coast, for that matter until there is a system in place, if anything more rigorous safety checks to prevent this from ever happening again...You know we have been told for 30 years teh gulf was pretty much disaster proof and anything that happened would be contained quickly posing no real threat.

Now you may think I am one idiot but the fact is I am pretty sure I speak for the majority on my concerns and will remain opposed to new exploration until the the industry is secure. I know the media blows it out of proportion and have been telling people wait to see how much that charter phone rings after the 1 year anniversary of the MS252/DWH when the media acts as if all the oil is still there...I know its BS, but the effect on the local economy may not be so inclined to agree. I don't hate anyone or the industry but have seen the sacrifice given by many non-industry folks over the past year and I do not want to go through that BS ever again.

Have fun in Brazil, I also heard they found a monster pocket off of Argentina and those places are loaded with hot women so quit yer bitching, we will still be here dealing with this BS.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

WTf, You ask exactually how did i get my claim! If you have read my posts i clearly stated how. Again i presented 3 years of tax returns and 3 years of trip tickets for ALL of my fishing. No excuses or i don't have any paperwork to substanuate my claim. In other words,What they wanted to see.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout (Dec 28, 2010)

sealark said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> WTf, You ask exactually how did i get my claim! If you have read my posts i clearly stated how. Again i presented 3 years of tax returns and 3 years of trip tickets for ALL of my fishing. No excuses or i don't have any paperwork to substanuate my claim. In other words,What they wanted to see.


Good thing you had 3 years in tax returns and hopefully you didn't have a banner 3 months in early 2010 or you got jacked...Better yet be thankful you aren't someone who had health, financial or any other issues over the past 3 years causing you to have 3 had bad years in taxes. Or hell, its a real good thing you didn't put $30,000.00 into a start up charter or commercial boat a first year operation and get denied because you have no tax documents from previous years....There is a multitude of issues/reasons basing someones taxs returns on their present and FUTURE losses is total BS...you want to sell out for quick pay go for it, that is what they are expecting...Its probably banned to do that in the UK, just like using corexit.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I hope everyone gets what they are after. All i have ever posted is what i have seen or figured has happened from the spill. And yes i even submitted my trip.ticketts for the first months of 2010 showing a good start to the year until the clousure to fishing. I beleive they figured that into payments of loss. I was so pleased i did the quick final. I really hope everyone gets what they want. Just keep up the fight and dont take no for an answer.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sorry I cant look for nagativity in life, Im too happy living happy!

IM DONE...


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

There are approximately 5000 oil and gas wells along the Gulf of Mexico coast from Mexico to Alabama. There have only been two disasters in the last 30 years. We're tied with the Mexicans on that score. I'm all for drilling off the Florida coast too. Think of all the fuel that could be saved if we had our own rigs to attract and hold fish 40 or 50 miles south of Destin. It's 98 miles from the East Pass to Petronis.


----------



## reefmutt (Jan 12, 2011)

Well like it or not here's a few more photos sent to me bhy a resident of Eden who DOES want the beaches cleaned and the toxic nature of things cleaned up.

If this stuff is so beneign why were there air and water quality monitors in protective gear sampling the entire time they were working? Who has the answers I don't but the photos and the amount they are pulling out of the Eden area speak for themselves.

I've learned they are admitting to 11 known tarmats just in Perdido. The one at Eden is the size of a football field and in some spots 18' thick and just under the sand. 

Take a look or better yet, go out there tomorrow and smell for yourself the "safe" oil.

I live here and want this stuff clean for health reasons not for the tourist dollars.

Here's a interesting link:

Lab results confirm that oil discovered in Pensacola Bay last month has extreme toxicity levels 

"Test results are in for oil material found in Pensacola Bay late last month, and the numbers are frightening. 

A lab experienced in testing petroleum products determined that the oil’s toxicity levels are sky-high. 

“In its natural state, the numbers are off the chart,” said Heather Reed, the environmental expert for the City of Gulf Breeze who made the discovery. “It’s extremely toxic to human health.” 

Lab workers had to dilute the sample 20 times just to get a reading. Reed said samples are usually diluted only once. 

“The oil is very well preserved,” Reed added. “It smells very strong when pulled out of the water. It made me nauseated.” Reed in late September discovered a significant amount of oil buried in submerged sediment near Fort McRae in Escambia County while conducting independent research. "

This is what the oil from Eden looks like.







 
Coming out of the water by the bucket load... 







 
Would you swim there? Tons of people are while workers have to wear gloves and suits to handle it.







 
Big iron.







 
Hey, aren't the beaches clean? They were the day before this was taken. Clean one day dirty the next unless you get it all!


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

Sealark does not approve of these pics! Go back to bed everyone.. These are the same tarballs they have been finding for years. They are just looking for my class ring. No worries. 

I told them metal detector but BP insisted on the use of their best equipment! I just glad i can finally sight fish cobes from the beach again.


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

The Sky is falling!!

I beat ya to it.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Run away!!!


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

CatHunter said:


> Run away!!!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

lol..good one:thumbup:


----------

